# 3656 Stockyard



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am starting a study on this accessory, it all started with this thread. Last spring I purchased one in a lot. Just today I have learned a lot and will share. Much of it questioned by Blk69










This accessory is adjustable for both 027 and O scale track. So attaching the track requires adapters.










The hot shoe lead. The ground adatper.









The red dot is the ground adapter in place. The green shows the two tabsfor both track sizes. The blue is the tab that locks the corral height.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

T-man

Can you tell me the demensions on the O-27 adapter you have in the picture. I need to fabricate one (just used some wire for testing).


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's the ogage. DOn't know about 027 adapters.

The height difference is 1/4 of an inch. So I will give you the O dimensions and cut 1/4 inch off the top. O is 9/16th and 027 is 5/16 high.

So the 6/16th is reduced to 1/8 for an 027 adapter.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

T-man, did you soak this thing in salt water? I have never seen one so rusty.

I bought a cattle pen when I was a kid and I still have it. I also have two more and one extra car. With a little adjusting, they can be made to work pretty well. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am not known for obtaining the highest quality in items. Ahem!
My guess is the corral was covered with coal dust which reacted with the bare metal. A lesson learned.
This was part of a lot of three boxes. The dirt is mostly dust and came off with a brush. The metal in the track area is the worst. I am just learning abouit this one so stick around, please. The rubber pads are cement and I am thinking of using craft foam as a replacement, So my next question is do I have to glue boths sides? 
I know my vibrator needs adjustment. I cleaned it all out and polished up the ramps.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

T-man, first, the correct phrase to describe the rubber pads is "hard as a woodpecker's lips." I remember many years ago that my cattle pen suddenly started working better. What had happened was that the rubber pads had broken which allowed the chutes to vibrate better. I never fixed the rubber pads. They are still broken and may stay that way. If you replace them, use something very soft. 

Bruce Baker


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*My Source*

I rediscovered my foam roadbed and found the paper punch. Presto, instant pads. I haven't tested them yet. I am under 1/8th for thickness, It may work but I will still look around.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man,

Our kids have a whole bag of pre-cut foam dots, stars, moons, etc. ... all with peel-n-stick backs. It's that nice craft foam (EDPM ???) that is quite durable. We use 'em for all sorts of things.

Glad to hear you're shakes are in the works!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Height*

Shown are the two slot in the base. I used the O scale setting. The left is the hot rail. The right is the ground and in the wrong slot. Both have adapters.
I did clean up the running surface. I used a squared of pop stick with a trimmed piece of scotch brite. Smoothed it right up.
I have to read more, the vibrator just isn't dancing enough.


----------



## SkyArcher (Oct 20, 2010)

T-man, can you post a picture of the whole thing?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Mine is incomplete and in pieces. So here is a link for now. I don't have the side ramp, only four cows and two boxcars.

This dates back to January.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*1950*

I now I have the second year 1950 version.
After a manual study I placed a rubber mount in the divet on the vibrating plate. This helped but it wored better when I applied pressure on the piston side. So I added another rubber mount there. I will let the glue dry before another test. Also I have a rubber mount next to the piston on top of the coil. This is not in the maual. So when I test I will remove that one first to check it out.


The set screw goes to the divet and the manual shows a rubber mount there.









This is the top view with the rubber mount.









The manual shows one rubber mount on each of the supports left and right.









The 49 version has rods with retainer clips. The infamous c clip.
The last test I did get cattle movement , just barely.


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the adapter dimensions. My Cattle Corrals is working fairly well. My car's vib get a little to much now an again and the cows fall on their sides. This blocks the whole thing up. 

I see they offer replacement pads for the platform and car. The car's pads are slightly larger then OEM. 

I am going to fabricate a ramp out of sheet metal.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

So do you have the 50's version or the 49 that has the retainer clips for the rods at the selenoid?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have one of these, the hot shoe looks like yours, and doesn't appear to contact the train shoe.

FWIW, mine has two sets of notches like yours to clip the tracks in, so why do you need the adapters.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The adapters used, depend on the size of the track.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've stuck both O and O-27 track in mine, and it fits very firmly in the slots, I can't see where the adapters would be used. The track fits very firmly, and the O-27 uses the top slot, and O uses the bottom slot. The grounding blade hits the shoe on the bottom of the cattle car in both cases, though the power one doesn't.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Gunrunner, you got it backwards. The bottom slot is for O-27, and the top slot is for O-31. If you do it this way, the track will lie level. Other wise, the O-27 track will be off the table or the stockyard will be off the table. O-27 goes in the bottom slot without any adapter for the ground blade and with the small blade for the power. O-31 goes in the top slot with the adapter on the ground blade and the large blade for the power. 
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You know, that makes perfect sense when I think about it, the O-27 track is the lower profile! 

Thanks. I have an O-27 layout, but I'm building a O-31 layout, so I guess I'll have to find the adapters? Hmm...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see that I need a blade for the power, it still doesn't connect...

I looked in the Greenberg book and see that I'm missing a power and ground blade for the O-31 layout as well.

I hope this thing is worth the trouble!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Gunrunner, 
I made some blades for O-31 gauge some years ago. I had lost the blades from the stockyard I bought as a kid, and made some out of brass. It's not too difficult.
Bruce Baker


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The Train Tender has them for $1.00, not any incentive to make my own. The ground clip for O-31 is $2. Since I'm already making an order, shipping is free, it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The Train Tender has them for $1.00, not any incentive to make my own. The ground clip for O-31 is $2. Since I'm already making an order, shipping is free, it's a no-brainer.



But they won't be brass.

The train tender free shipping for whatever you buy? 
All the time?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, I was already buying something, so his basic shipping charge doesn't change to add something this small. 

You don't know they won't be brass, it doesn't specify.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

does anyone have the 3656 stockyard and a ruler? if so, put the two together and please tell me 1) how long it is and 2) how wide it is, i mean the vibrating stockyard part NOT the under the track part.

i was wondering if i have enough room for one on my layout.

thanks!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nine and three quarters by four and a half. The depth is one quarter inch larger to accommodate the tabs and a knurl nut in the back.


...


----------

